
Show HN: Open source site converts code of various langs into tweet sized images - tonechild
http://codepix.io
======
jefflinwood
Just tried it, it's pretty easy to use. I would suggest making the List more
prominent. Also, maybe a button to directly tweet out the image?

One UX Note - I didn't know that what I posted would be publicly listed in the
List (didn't matter for me, but some people might accidentally post keys or
credentials or something)

